# Elevated FT4



## pete (Jan 5, 2015)

What does it mean when FT4 is elevated? Level is 1.98 range .73-1.95. FT3 is 4.1 range 2.3-4.2. TSH is 2.7. No antibodies tests done. Not on any thyroid meds.

Calcium came back a little high normal...if that has anything to so with it. LOL


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

pete said:


> What does it mean when FT4 is elevated? Level is 1.98 range .73-1.95. FT3 is 4.1 range 2.3-4.2. TSH is 2.7. No antibodies tests done. Not on any thyroid meds.
> 
> Calcium came back a little high normal...if that has anything to so with it. LOL


Welcome Pete,

You are definitely elevated and being over range isn't a good thing for thyroid hormones.

What medications or supplements do you currently take? Not necessarily thyroid.

What symptoms are you experiencing?


----------



## pete (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks,

I am taking clonazepam for anxiety. Also Buspar. I take Omega 3.

My symptoms are depression, anxiety, brain confusion, neck and head pain. Emotional too. Not motivated. Don't sleep good. Basically feel terrible. Sometimes I think I hear voices, but then again I don't know. Weird.

What would cause FT4 to be in excess? Got me there... Any ideas for further testing?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Despite your TSH, you might be leaning hyperthyroid. Elevated free t4 and/or free t3 can absolutely cause anxiety. I'd definitely get some antibodies tests run, especially TPO and TSI.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> My symptoms are depression, anxiety, brain confusion, neck and head pain. Emotional too. Not motivated. Don't sleep good. Basically feel terrible. Sometimes I think I hear voices, but then again I don't know. Weird.


Pete,

Do you see a counselor or therapist?

It might be a good idea until your high Free T-4 is addressed.

Has your doctor reviewed these lab results with you?

What did they have to say?


----------



## thumper54 (Sep 2, 2013)

You may want to look at a site called parathyroid.com and see your symptoms match. High calcium levels are addressed there and apparently the parathyroid glands can effect various things.


----------



## pete (Jan 5, 2015)

I plan to go to another endo in March. Could I have Graves even with the TSH reading I have? If so, what is done for that? The PA I am seeing said not to worry about the FT4 and FT3 levels. Serious? Didn't say anything about further testing. I am seeing a counselor to help in meantime. I really don't know where to go with this...hoping for a good endo. Only time I had my PTH tested it was normal. This is driving me crazy. Any more input?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Thyroid antibodies tests TPO and TSI along with Thyroglobulin are tests you need to insist they run. AN ultrasound of your thyroid is also a good idea.

You have hyper Free Tests and a hypo TSH - this is not NORMAL - something is going on and you need to run from your current doctor to one that is willing to run additional tests.

It can take weeks or months to get into an Endo - are you on the list or are you waiting until March to call?


----------



## pete (Jan 5, 2015)

I have an actual appointment in March with endo. Should I bypass that one and go to one that actually has an opening sooner? Always scared of docs that actually have openings...can't tell if they are good. But then again, I just need tests for now...

Something going on with thyroid or something else throwing off the thyroid...

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> Something going on with thyroid or something else throwing off the thyroid.


Yes and yes. Testing will help sort out.

I'm not a big fan of any endo and feel you should be prepared with what you want done at the appointment. Ask questions and question them if they do not do what you want done - such as testing.


----------



## pete (Jan 5, 2015)

What type of doc should I go see? The one that said my FT4 and FT3 were good was a Functional NP.

Hoping that some doc has the answer, before its too late.

Going crazy...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SUGGESTED TESTS
TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Blocking TRAbs (also known as Thyrotropin Binding Inhibitory Immunoglobulins (TBII)) competitively block the activity of TSH on the receptor. This can cause hypothyroidism by reducing the thyrotropic effects of TSH. They are found in Hashimoto's thyroiditis and Graves' disease and may be cause of fluctuation of thyroid function in the latter. During treatment of Graves' disease they may also become the predominant antibody, which can cause hypothyroidism.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Substances not found in normal serum
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/Chapter6/Ch-6-6.htm

Sounds like you have antibodies messing around with the receptor sites and it would appear that you are leaning to hyperthyroid.

Some suggested tests listed above!

Have you had an ultra-sound of your thyroid? If not; please do so.


----------



## pete (Jan 5, 2015)

Thank you for the info.

No ultrasound yet. I hope endo will request one to be done.

This is all crazy...can this stuff really make ME crazy?


----------

